# Shimano messed up!!!!!



## Hdfisher427 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Ok, so finally (I think) got the three different colors of brake collars straight, here it goes;*

Smoke/Grey - least brake force

Red - medium brake force

Green - most brake force

*Should have been like this (would be a lot less confusing);*

Green - least brake force (as in green light or go)

Smoke/grey - medium brake force (you know somewhere in the "gray area" or middle)

Red - most brake force (red light or stop)

What do you think?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Its been this way since 1992 so I see no changes in our future.


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Where do you get the gray collars? I have red, green, and pink.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You can get them from us by calling 877-577-0600. They are heavier than the green brakes.


----------



## RLSAustin (Aug 30, 2009)

*Black Brakes*

I have a '92 Calcutta 200 that came with Black brakes.. where do they fit in the scheme of things?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

They were probably grey or blue to start with. They are the heaviest weights we offered.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

okay, so what brakes are the lightest, and offer the least resistance. 

I already remove all but two of my brakes to lighten things up. I'd love to find a lighter break


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

ok, maybe it's cuz it's 550 in the morning and i have been at work all night, but if the grey ones have the least brake force, then why are they the heaviest?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

OK Lets cover this again. 

In order from lightest to heaviest (least amount of braking force to most braking force):

Smoke/Clear

Pink/Red

Green

Grey

Blue/Yellow (with Calcutta 50 this will be in between green and grey)


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Okay, so how do I go about getting some smoke/clear brakes?


----------



## carwich (Jan 3, 2008)

silly question..but what would happen if you removed all of the brakes except for 2..not pull out completely remove them..would it throw the balance of the spool out of whack?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

At that point the reel will start to smoke and blow up! lol


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Carwich:

From an engineering point of view, as long as you have a symetrical layout, your spool will be in balance. I actually removed my pins on four of my points because i got a hairline crack in the plastic that holds them. I didn't want to pay $50 for a new spool so I improvised. 

My spool now has only two brake pins and two brakes. (Spaced 180 degress apart)

It is lighter than with all 6, so in theory it should cast farther!?

I have had no problems with it. I did have to replace the brake case because when one of the pins fell out, it scared the brake case and made the reel underperform.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

NOTE:
before you start pulling the pins out, note that I only use two or one brake. If you need three, that's a bad idea.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You can order any of the weights by calling 877-577-0600.


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Do you have a part # for the clear/smoke brake collars?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

When surf fishing with a Calcutta 400 I do not use any brakes. I use the casting knob only. Should I be using the brakes?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Depends, Hows your casting distance? Having blowups? The brakes are designed to help prevent backlashes at the beginning of the cast. If your getting basklashes towards the end of the cast then crank down on the cast control knob. Alot depends on how much weight your casting with, what kind of rod you've got( Heavy, med, light action). Lenght of rod,your casting style( whether lightly casting it or woofing it out there) All these factors determine how a reel can be set. For example, If you've got your reel set the way you normally cast, and I come along not knowing the reel set and pick it up and cast. I'm more likely to have a blowup than you because you know your reel. If your getting great casting distance and no blowups then stay with it..Ya might try and play with it and adjust the cast control knob to see if you can get better casting distance than you thought you could get? Hope this helps...Dip


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

I use enough brakes so the line does not begin to "float in loose rings around the spool" during the early part of the cast. Once you see this phenominum you will know what to do.

Charles


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Specks&Spots said:


> Do you have a part # for the clear/smoke brake collars?


BNT3048


----------

